# Forgot my fishing license in the car



## sureshot006

jiggin is livin said:


> Respectfully, I do believe it IS their responsibility to follow the rules.
> 
> They have full reign over using common sense judgement and letting this guy enjoy himself fishing. But the dude chose not to, because he is a dick. Period.
> 
> I do agree though. Nothing better than being legit to the T and watching them get all mad because they can't fuel their ego with writing you a ticket. Odds are you'll have a decent conversation with a CO and they will be on your way though. I have been fortunate in meeting a lot of nice, down to earth LEO's and CO's, but these stories keep me on my toes.


Then by writing the ticket, they followed their responsibility to enforce the law... THAT is their responsibility. Not to be a nice guy. Most are practical and understanding but we all have bad days and sometimes take things out on people/things that are innocent bystanders.


----------



## Centerpinsteelies

Macs13 said:


> It's illegal to sleep in the car? Boy, I'm glad I didn't run into any COs. Why would they want to chase people off the river? Aren't we supplying an entire industry? Don't they see the collapse of areas like Wellston because guys are afraid to fish?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I got word they handed out 257 tickets on Saturday at the Betsie. I called today and the lady knew it was from the DNR before even looking anything up or asking details, all I said was it was on Saturday and she instantly knew it was DNR related. She said it's going to take them most of today to process all the tickets.


----------



## hawgeye

I was checked on Saginaw Bay last year. The officer had no problem with my license on my phone.


Pier Pressure said:


> I do too but I’ve always wondered if this would be acceptable to a CO since it’s not the physical license. Certainly can’t hurt. I haven’t been checked in years and plan to ask whenever I see a CO.


Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

They shouldn't have a problem with a license on the phone. Its spelled out in the guide book as a legitimate/lawful way to show it upon request.


----------



## Forest Meister

Centerpinsteelies said:


> I got word they handed out 257 tickets on Saturday at the Betsie. I called today and the lady knew it was from the DNR before even looking anything up or asking details, all I said was it was on Saturday and she instantly knew it was DNR related. She said it's going to take them most of today to process all the tickets.


Anybody want to bet that most of those guys really and truly thought they were doing things right until the LEOs took out their magnifying glass? 

Sureshot, OK we have our license on your phone. I still see a ticket on the horizon since my ID is still in the car. 

BTW, with that many tickets issued in one day you can bet your bottom dollar the instructions to wear out ink pens originated well above the field officers that were mandated to carry out the order. FM


----------



## sureshot006

Forest Meister said:


> Anybody want to bet that most of those guys really and truly thought they were doing things right until the LEOs took out their magnifying glass?
> 
> Sureshot, OK we have our license on your phone. I still see a ticket on the horizon since my ID is still in the car.
> 
> BTW, with that many tickets issued in one day you can bet your bottom dollar the instructions to wear out ink pens originated well above the field officers that were mandated to carry out the order. FM


Don't leave your license in the car. Problem solved. The license on the phone just helps because darn near everyone and their mother has a phone capable of this.

Are ya'll fishing naked or what?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Phone thing is cool I guess or you could just carry your wallet. If it hurts your back keep it in your front pocket. I rarely forget my wallet, as it is more important than my phone.


----------



## hawgeye

I've never been asked for ID when being checked multiple times for a fishing license. I used a picture on my phone last winter with no issues and he didn't ask for ID.


Forest Meister said:


> Anybody want to bet that most of those guys really and truly thought they were doing things right until the LEOs took out their magnifying glass?
> 
> Sureshot, OK we have our license on your phone. I still see a ticket on the horizon since my ID is still in the car.
> 
> BTW, with that many tickets issued in one day you can bet your bottom dollar the instructions to wear out ink pens originated well above the field officers that were mandated to carry out the order. FM


Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Phone thing is cool I guess or you could just carry your wallet. If it hurts your back keep it in your front pocket. I rarely forget my wallet, as it is more important than my phone.


phone, wallet, keys. Feel nikkid missing one of those.

@hawgeye yeah its pretty typical they don't ask for your ID, but technically they could. I've only had them check ID on boundary waters.


----------



## Trout King

I am happy to hear they are busy at Homestead. That place is a absolute ****show and people turn it into a ****hole. 

Again, the ticket the OP got was kind of weak on the CO part imo, but the law is the law. I hope they continue to crack down there as well as other places.

This isn't aimed at the OP, but to the people knowingly and legitimately doing wrong then complain about getting tickets:


----------



## Macs13

sureshot006 said:


> Who the heck do you talk to?
> 
> Now let's use some thinking here...
> If you buy online you have to print your fishing license. Deer and turkey tags are sent to you because they need to be attached to the animal when harvested. You dont tag a fish.
> 
> The DNR told you right, that you dont need the physical license on you. It can be electronic on your phone or whatever. You're required to have your ID and your fishing license while fishing.


. 

I spoke to the nice lady CO that answers the phone in Detroit HQ (when you can get somebody to answer the phone). I swear that's what she told me.

Now, about a month ago here in Jackson County, I was just setting up at a local fishing bridge when the CO asked for my license. I handed him my driver's license and explained EXACTLY what I said above. He radioed it in, confirmed my license, and we shared fishing tips and locations for 5 mins. He didn't argue or dispute it at all.



Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos

jiggin is livin said:


> Respectfully, I do believe it IS their responsibility to follow the rules.
> 
> They have full reign over using common sense judgement and letting this guy enjoy himself fishing. But the dude chose not to, because he is a dick. Period.
> 
> I do agree though. Nothing better than being legit to the T and watching them get all mad because they can't fuel their ego with writing you a ticket. Odds are you'll have a decent conversation with a CO and they will be on your way though. I have been fortunate in meeting a lot of nice, down to earth LEO's and CO's, but these stories keep me on my toes.


Yep, be polite, be respectful, not groveling just with respect and I'll give them the benefit of the doubt every time and chances are you'll have no problem.


----------



## sureshot006

Macs13 said:


> .
> 
> I spoke to the nice lady CO that answers the phone in Detroit HQ (when you can get somebody to answer the phone). I swear that's what she told me.
> 
> Now, about a month ago here in Jackson County, I was just setting up at a local fishing bridge when the CO asked for my license. I handed him my driver's license and explained EXACTLY what I said above. He radioed it in, confirmed my license, and we shared fishing tips and locations for 5 mins. He didn't argue or dispute it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He was being a nice guy. Maybe doesnt deal with 1000 hillbillys a day like salmon runs.


----------



## fishdip

They don't know who you are without your ID!


----------



## Botiz

jiggin is livin said:


> Respectfully, I do believe it IS their responsibility to follow the rules.
> 
> They have full reign over using common sense judgement and letting this guy enjoy himself fishing. But the dude chose not to, because he is a dick. Period.
> 
> I do agree though. Nothing better than being legit to the T and watching them get all mad because they can't fuel their ego with writing you a ticket. Odds are you'll have a decent conversation with a CO and they will be on your way though. I have been fortunate in meeting a lot of nice, down to earth LEO's and CO's, but these stories keep me on my toes.



Have you ever heard the old adage of what it might mean if everyone you meet is an a**hole? 

I’ve been checked by state, federal, tribal and local PD LEOs while hunting, never had a bad experience - even when one of those experiences started by me being put in the back of a squad car. 

I feel bad for, but can guess as to why, those guys who always seem to run into the “dick of a cop who was out to ruin my day”.


----------



## Fishndude

The laws states you must have your fishing license in your person to be legal when you are fishing. There are signs posted in the parking lots, "No Camping."

Carry your license in your person, and you won't earn ticket #1. Don't sleep in your car in the parking lot that is posted "No Camping," and you won't earning ticket #2. 

I have purchased a fishing license every year for 42 years, and I ALWAYS have my license with me, unless I am swimming. It is in my wallet, which I pretty much always carry. It doesn't do me any good at home, or at our cabin, or in my truck. 

Be happy that we don't have to actually display our fishing license visibly, like people in Ohio do.


----------



## 4theFish

sureshot006 said:


> Okay guys... its in black and white in the Fishing Digest. It doesn't say "just have the CO look it up". It says "YOU MUST CARRY YOUR LICENSE AND ID USED TO PURCHASE THAT LICENSE AND EXHIBIT BOTH UPON REQUEST OF A MI CO..."
> 
> View attachment 429173


These laws bleed away our freedom.

The fish and game don’t belong to the government yet they force us to pay them for what should be our right to harvest.

Time for some of you to think about what “FREEDOM” means. 



sureshot006 said:


> Okay guys... its in black and white in the Fishing Digest. It doesn't say "just have the CO look it up". It says "YOU MUST CARRY YOUR LICENSE AND ID USED TO PURCHASE THAT LICENSE AND EXHIBIT BOTH UPON REQUEST OF A MI CO..."
> 
> View attachment 429173


----------



## sureshot006

4theFish said:


> These laws bleed away our freedom.
> 
> The fish and game don’t belong to the government yet they force us to pay them for what should be our right to harvest.
> 
> Time for some of you to think about what “FREEDOM” means.


I respect that viewpoint but it is what it is.


----------



## 4theFish

Fishndude said:


> The laws states you must have your fishing license in your person to be legal when you are fishing. There are signs posted in the parking lots, "No Camping."
> 
> Carry your license in your person, and you won't earn ticket #1. Don't sleep in your car in the parking lot that is posted "No Camping," and you won't earning ticket #2.
> 
> I have purchased a fishing license every year for 42 years, and I ALWAYS have my license with me, unless I am swimming. It is in my wallet, which I pretty much always carry. It doesn't do me any good at home, or at our cabin, or in my truck.
> 
> Be happy that we don't have to actually display our fishing license visibly, like people in Ohio do.


And when PETA gets them to post signs banning fishing, you’ll already be conditioned to follow their signs.

Friends, these are not the rules of a free society.


----------



## Trout King

4theFish said:


> These laws bleed away our freedom.
> 
> The fish and game don’t belong to the government yet they force us to pay them for what should be our right to harvest.
> 
> Time for some of you to think about what “FREEDOM” means.


Yeah, no bag limits, no restrictions, no laws against methods. Let's just poison them and scoop them with nets.


----------



## Bumpa

I keep mine on my phone as well. I got stopped in the river two weeks ago. Seems I failed to put my new stickers on the boat. After verifying I had renewed he talked fishing for ten minutes and asked me to be sure to put the stickers on....and off we went. Nice guy.


----------



## Shoeman

Bumpa said:


> I keep mine on my phone as well. I got stopped in the river two weeks ago. Seems I failed to put my new stickers on the boat. After verifying I had renewed he talked fishing for ten minutes and asked me to be sure to put the stickers on....and off we went. Nice guy.



6 months later?


----------



## mcmadman

Keep in mind that law enforcement today is all about revenue generation. Leo's today are trained to bring in as much income as possible. Always buy your licence on line, keep the email with the attached pdf on your phone. Then print as many hard copies to put them everywhere.


----------



## Fishndude

TrailMarker said:


> I had some questions about licenses for senior citizens and I was hoping an old guy could bitch the answers to me, do you think you could help with that Jimbos?


I would like to nominate this for Humorous Post of the Year. Sorry, Jimbos; but you earned this, and it is funny as duck farts. :lol:


----------



## TrailMarker

Shoeman said:


> 6 months later?


6 months is the new 5 minutes. Where does life go lol. Seems weird to buy a combo license with a fishing license because hunting season is 6 months away. It goes quick


----------



## Jimbos

TrailMarker said:


> I had some questions about licenses for senior citizens and I was hoping an old guy could bitch the answers to me, do you think you could help with that Jimbos?


I'd be glad to but I really don't think that I could talk slow enough for you to comprehend it.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fish2much

Centerpinsteelies said:


> So I was on the the river today and a CO asked me for my fishing license. I realized I had forgot it in the car and could go retrieve it, to which he simply denied and continued to issue me a ticket for "failing to display a fishing license" even after confirming I had a valid license with someone on the radio. For some strange reason this is a misdemeanor and I'm a bit worried about the fine that I won't know what it is until Tuesday. I feel like this is a bigger deal than it should be, would have been easy enough for me to walk 100 feet to the car and retrieve it. Anyone ever have a similar situation and have any advice for getting this cleared up?


Did you have any form of ID? Your fishing license is linked to your drivers license. I suspect you may have left your wallet in your vehicle and had neither on you. I’d fight it, if you legitimately had a current fishing license.


----------



## sureshot006

fish2much said:


> Did you have any form of ID? Your fishing license is linked to your drivers license. I suspect you may have left your wallet in your vehicle and had neither on you. I’d fight it, if you legitimately had a current fishing license.


Would have needed to get verbal identification info. CO confirmed the OP had purchased a license.


----------



## sparky18181

LLSSt Clair said:


> Yea you telling the whole story? or have had issues or someone you fish with has issues with dnr? One quota they should make a priority is lowering the toxic poison in our fish.
> Go to court, speak with the procecutor and explain yourself. I've been stopped at least 5 times without license on me and they looked it up and just said I need to carry it after confirming, sending me on my way. I was bass fishing all those times and didn't have fish in the box.
> 
> Hunting license I understand why carrying it on persons is good but a fishing license should be OK to run through system and confirm. They got your money and now they want more.
> 
> Go to court and talk to the procecutor, chances are it'll be thrown out. Even higher chance that you can meet them in the middle. You'll never get a misdemeanor for that unless your really a crazy poacher and that's al, they could get on you. Misdemeanor thrown out and maybe a small fine.
> 
> Honestly a misdemeanor for not presenting a fishing license. Not any place in the world that would care about that on your record. Well no one but the dnr and that is funny. Habitual offender, is that offense tallied, could lose your license after 3rd strike.
> 
> Again great work DNR the doing nothing right. Crew. Heard some funding was going away, maybe he got the news that he won't have a job, working extra hard to try and keep it.


The bottom line is there was a violation. The CO can handle it one of two ways. He chose to write a citation in this situation. That is his discretion. Warn or write. If there is t more to the story then I tend to agree it’s a little chicken ****. But do we really need to bash these men and women for ultimately just doing their job.


----------



## sparky18181

Macs13 said:


> Ok, so I purchased my hunt/fish online and they did not mail me a fishing license. They mailed my deer tags and my spring turkey tag and that's it. I called the office in Detroit and was told that I no longer need a physical license because the COs can call it in, but if I want to spend extra money, they'll send me a sportsman ID card. But they clearly told me that I did not have to have a copy on my person and it's the officer's responsibility to call it in. That doesn't jive at all with what I'm reading here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There have been other post about calling an office and getting the supposed right answer to your question. For all you know you are talking to a secretary who doesn’t really know the law. Read the guide and you can’t go wrong. Just my opinion


----------



## sureshot006

sparky18181 said:


> There have been other post about calling an office and getting the supposed right answer to your question. For all you know you are talking to a secretary who doesn’t really know the law. Read the guide and you can’t go wrong. Just my opinion


Some still have issues with getting the same interpretation as an officer will enforce. A FAQ section with situational clarifications would be awesome.


----------



## THE FisherRad

Always have your lisense on you. 

The COs treated me like a snagger last week at Homestead Dam. I was just bottom bouncing beads and yarn. They said I set the hook to much, but they didnt know I was getting lots of bites.


----------



## sureshot006

How many bites per hookup is normal? If you're confusing bites with bumping on gravel that's one thing. If you're getting "bites" and not hooking up at least 50% your hook is as dull as could be or it's not in their mouth.


----------



## riverbob

THE FisherRad said:


> Always have your lisense on you.
> 
> The COs treated me like a snagger last week at Homestead Dam. I was just bottom bouncing beads and yarn. They said I set the hook to much, but they didnt know I was getting lots of bites.


 how many hook up with all them bites? hmm I bet your a good hunter


----------



## Shoeman

riverbob said:


> how many hook up with all them bites? hmm I bet your a good hunter



4 bites per cast... :tsk:  :lol:


----------



## riverbob

sureshot006 said:


> How many bites per hookup is normal? If you're confusing bites with bumping on gravel that's one thing. If you're getting "bites" and not hooking up at least 50% your hook is as dull as could be or it's not in their mouth.


 i'm mainly a steelie guy, but I do fish a few days for coho, but I use hardware (spinners) so 1 bite 1 hook up, for fall steel, (spawn) 9 hookups for 10 bites, in the spring, not as many hook up, per bites, also in the spring, every once in awhile, i'll run a tot


----------



## THE FisherRad




----------



## riverbob

THE FisherRad said:


> Always have your lisense on you.
> 
> The COs treated me like a snagger last week at Homestead Dam. I was just bottom bouncing beads and yarn. They said I set the hook to much, but they didnt know I was getting lots of bites.


 hmm :16suspect I bet your a good hunter


----------



## THE FisherRad

riverbob said:


> hmm :16suspect I bet your a good hunter


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Shoeman said:


> 4 bites per cast... :tsk:  :lol:


That is an impressive number of bites I normally only get one per drift.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Macs13 said:


> You can shoot suckers with a bow/crossbow and you can spear them, but you can't snag (intentional or otherwise)? LMAO. Well there's some sensible lawmaking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not all waters are open to bow fishing.


----------



## Fishndude

jd4223 said:


> Talk about snagging being subjective,I was fishing Huron River at Flat Rock just upstream from Telegraph over pass. I was using a 10 1/2 ft noodle rod with 6lb line and a 1/32oz tube jig fishing for Steelhead. The suckers were in full spawn and every cast resulted in a sucker being hooked(mostly fouled hook with a few actually in the mouth). DNR tapped me on the shoulder and stated next fouled hooked sucker was going to get me a snagging ticket. Made my next cast and handed the rod to the DNR,told him to reel it in. The DNR set the hook no less than 4 times before bringing in a fouled hooked sucker. Told DNR if he was really serious about violations,he should go upstream to the foot bridge and watch all the fishermen/women using pool sticks with 40lb test line and 1/2oz twister tail jigs ripping the water keeping everything they snagged!


I believe it is legal to catch, and keep foul hooked "rough fish," like Suckers, Carp, and Gar. I know you can net, spear, and shoot them with a bow/arrow. Pitchfork, anyone? Trying to foul hook Steelhead, on the other hand, would be illegal.


----------



## Nik

Macs13 said:


> You can shoot suckers with a bow/crossbow and you can spear them, but you can't snag (intentional or otherwise)? LMAO. Well there's some sensible lawmaking.  I say the same thing about carp we know a spot we’re they stack up and we always say I wish I could snag these things but we just shoot them with bows
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SJC

Fishndude said:


> I believe it is legal to catch, and keep foul hooked "rough fish," like Suckers, Carp, and Gar. I know you can net, spear, and shoot them with a bow/arrow. Pitchfork, anyone? Trying to foul hook Steelhead, on the other hand, would be illegal.


Pretty sure it's illegal to deliberately snag, or retain any foul hooked fish.


----------



## Macs13

GVDocHoliday said:


> Not all waters are open to bow fishing.


That's fair but it doesn't really pertain to my point. Point is that they allow those fish to be taken with everything short of dynamite, just as long as it isn't foul hooked. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

Can't catch them bear handed


----------



## Macs13

Martin Looker said:


> Can't catch them bear handed


 handed? LOL

Seriously, though. I was at homestead on Saturday and a dude that I was chatting with/fishing next to says "Hey, there's a big dead one right there, must be stuck, I'm gonna clear it out of the way." The fella goes right up to it, reaches in, and grabs it by the tail. Now the fish starts fighting!. He yanked a 20 ish lb salmon right out. It was like it was taking a nap or something. Probably, it was exhausted from failed attempts at climbing the dam, but it was a big chrome pretty fish. I'm guessing that it's against regs to bare hand them, but it was cool to watch. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

I know a few streams where you can bare hand steelhead but it's not a good idea to do it. The DNR knows about these streams also. Friends have been fined for playing that game.


----------



## Fishndude

Macs13 said:


> Seriously, though. I was at homestead on Saturday and a dude that I was chatting with/fishing next to says "Hey, there's a big dead one right there, must be stuck, I'm gonna clear it out of the way." The fella goes right up to it, reaches in, and grabs it by the tail. Now the fish starts fighting!. He yanked a 20 ish lb salmon right out. It was like it was taking a nap or something.


I was wading a small northern river one fall, just kind of looking at the holes, and for Salmon/Steelhead. I pushed a decent King out ahead of me, as I walked upstream, and I knew it couldn't get past me without being seen. Eventually I came to a longish real shallow stretch, and that fish hadn't crossed it yet. I glanced to the right, and saw about a 15# King finning in water so shallow it's back was out of the water. Of course, I slowly moved over, positioned my hand by the "wrist" of its tail, and grabbed on. I got quite a _*shower*_ from that, but held onto the fish until it quieted down, which probably took 2 minutes. I did release the fish. It was fun to do, in a weird sort of way. I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

PunyTrout said:


> I also wonder how many guys welcome a CO with a grateful attitude upon seeing them out in the field doing their job versus having an Oh crap! It's a CO! Type attitude...
> 
> That will probably make a difference in how your interview goes.


I was told exactly that by a CO!

The only time I've been asked for my license was when I was carrying an armload of trash. After I threw the trash in the dumpster and started to dig for my wallet he said he didn't need to see it.


----------



## TK81

PunyTrout said:


> I'm curious as to how many of you guys can recite your driver's license number from memory? I know I can.
> 
> If I were stopped by a CO, and left my license back in the car, I would expect that the CO would call it in and receive validation that I had paid the tax and it should end our interview.
> 
> FWIW, every conversation I've ever had with a CO has been respectful. I've never been asked to produce my license yet...
> 
> Then again, I don't fish in highly trafficked areas like Homestead Dam etc.


It all depends on the time of year when it comes down to salmon fishing. 

If your observed by a CO on the big water with your cranes and wire line, you don't care if the CO watches you land 20 fish. However, if it's fall and you're a professional floss and release guy...you'd probably prefer the CO just keep moving along. If you're one of the plethora of floss and keep guys, you definitely don't want a CO in your neighborhood.


----------



## Martin Looker

I have been bottom bouncing for over 40 years and never had a problem with any of the officers I've met. Apparently if it isn't under a bobber I must be flossing. I would rather fly fish using a sink tip line in big water and bobbers don't get it.


----------



## Jiw275

Not familiar with the term flossing. A little help?


----------



## sureshot006

Jiw275 said:


> Not familiar with the term flossing. A little help?


Getting the line to ride in their mouth almost ensuring the hook will stick in or around their mouth giving the "appearance" the fish intended to bite.


----------



## Fishndude

I've known quite a few CO's over the years. Every one of them was a stand-up person (men and women). But none of them took any BS, and they had zero tolerance for snagging Salmon. Also zero tolerance for poaching of any kind; keeping over-limits of fish or game; using drugs; or being an overall problem to others. They run into a LOT of trouble-makers, and simply cannot afford to be wishy washy about enforcing laws. They can also run through the woods in total darkness, walk through brush that would repel just about anyone, and shoot like true marksmen. Most are avid Hunters and/or Fishermen. 

I've heard of some bad experiences, but in my experience, only people asking for trouble found it with COs.


----------



## TK81

Fishndude said:


> I've known quite a few CO's over the years. Every one of them was a stand-up person (men and women). But none of them took any BS, and they had zero tolerance for snagging Salmon. Also zero tolerance for poaching of any kind; keeping over-limits of fish or game; using drugs; or being an overall problem to others. They run into a LOT of trouble-makers, and simply cannot afford to be wishy washy about enforcing laws. They can also run through the woods in total darkness, walk through brush that would repel just about anyone, and shoot like true marksmen. Most are avid Hunters and/or Fishermen.
> 
> I've heard of some bad experiences, but in my experience, only people asking for trouble found it with COs.


I've only had two. One was with a guy that didn't know the laws related to using spawn from similar type waters during the VHS ordeal. I educated him with the rulebook by flashlight on the hood of his truck on the side of the Platte one night about 2am. The other guy wanted to question whether my friends dad could tend his two rods planted just offshore in rodholders in the Platte surf while wearing snowmobile boots. Wanted to tell the three of us that six rods were too many. The senior officer set the young feller straight in that instance and they moved along. Probably another dozen or more encounters have been thoroughly professional and pleasant.


----------



## eggfly

Centerpinsteelies said:


> So I was on the the river today and a CO asked me for my fishing license. I realized I had forgot it in the car and could go retrieve it, to which he simply denied and continued to issue me a ticket for "failing to display a fishing license" even after confirming I had a valid license with someone on the radio. For some strange reason this is a misdemeanor and I'm a bit worried about the fine that I won't know what it is until Tuesday. I feel like this is a bigger deal than it should be, would have been easy enough for me to walk 100 feet to the car and retrieve it. Anyone ever have a similar situation and have any advice for getting this cleared up?


Sorry to hear about your ticket and experience. The reason the officer called in a license verification was to avoid putting cuffs on you and taking you to jail. Had you not had a license, you would have ended up in the Stoney Lonesome. Could he have let you off with a warning? Yes. But, on a busy river how does an officer objectively do this fairly for all offenses?

I spend a lot of time on the water and I can honestly say that in 35 years I’ve only been checked 4 times. A few years ago I was on a pier with about 8 other guys. 2 officers walked out and checked every but me. Why? About a week later, 2 other officers came out and once again checked almost everyone but me. Why? Many, many times in my life officers have walked up to me and talk and never asked for my license. Why?

To answer the why. By the time you see an officer they have been watching you for a long time. I also believe that making eye contact and saying “hi officer” before they say anything goes a long way. I also believe that keeping a clean fish camp will cause them to keep walking by. Having decent looking gear with a small diameter line and small hooks draws less attention when salmon fishing. 

Again, sorry about your experience. Pay the fine and move on. You are guilty as defined in the DNR handbook.


----------

